# sharping lathe tools



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

im a big dummy when it comes to sharping lathe tools,,,,can anyone tel me if there is a jig you can buy to get good results,,,


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The Wolverine jig does really well. The Tormek jigs also do a fantastic job, but on a Tormek they are a little slow. You can use them (with some accessories) on a Worksharp but I've not tried that. You could build your own version of something like the Wolverine…I've seen several pics of well done shop built jigs. You didn't ask about the grinder, I'm guessing you're set up with one?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Basic Wolverine system & Vari Grind jig

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=142611&Category_Code=sharp-wss

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=142614&Category_Code=sharp-wss

If roam this site will find videos on how to use components.

http://www.oneway.ca/sharpening/grind_jig.htm


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I also use the Tormek, and I agree it is a bit slow but does a great job


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

I treated myself to the Sorby system and like it quite a bit. The belt system it uses instead of grinding wheels gives you a lot of flexibility, and the tool itself is a breeze to set up and use. If you can swallow the big price tag, it is a wonderful tool.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Ya might wanna try this one.

http://www.aroundthewoods.com/sharp.shtml


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Been using basic & vari-jig for almost twenty years and consider it money well spent. Had a homemade set up before that, and before that sharpen my tools free hand on a belt grinder.

Now there are several systems out there and have no experience with them. Know several professionals that still use their Wolverine systems. Learning cure very easy and cannot beat repeatability at the grinder every time.

Tormek is a great system if have the money for it and all the jigs they sell. While not aware of jigs for the Sorby system can do the same thing on most belt sanders for less money.

Price is the same at most vendors selling woodturning tools about $140 before whatever sales tax or shipping that applies or not.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I went to a a seminar by Lyle Jamieson and he is Into Easy! He has a slick gouge sharpening system using the 2,4,7 set up and it is a no brainer to sharpen gouges to a fingernail grind following the exact path every time. He let all of us at the seminar copy it and I use mine almost every day. For skews and scrapers and parting tools, I made a an adjustable table that tilts to any angle and I set it up on the table with the tool against the wheel with the wheel stopped and then tighten the table and I'm ready to grind. I use a 100 grit wheel which is what Lyle recommended.

I had looked at the Wolverine and others and found that I needed a refresher on getting them set just right each time. I don't have the patience for that. I find the Jamieson system so easy that I could never switch to something else. if you want, I could sent you some pics of it? PM me if you are interested.
I think he still sells them, too.
.............Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a Tormek and love it. 
If you are into making some jigs, check this site for some neat ones-

http://eddiecastelin.com/


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Check this out … http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45541


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Build one for $100.

Big Bang For Buck Belt Sharpener

DIY Sharpening Rig


----------

